# Potential Rescue with Kennel Cough



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm considering a rescue dog and discovered today that she has kennel cough. I know in most cases, this is easily remedied (and she is on medication for it, though apparently she is still in the contagious stage). If I were to get her, should I wait a few days until she's less contagious? And should I keep her separated from my boys (who are both vaccinated)?

Sorry if I sound paranoid. My friend adopted a dog last year, and it took him months and several vet visits to overcome kennel cough.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I brought her home for a trial. I could really use some advice about whether I should separate them while sleeping at least. Thanks!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Your dogs are vaccinated against it so there shouldn't be too much trouble, I wouldn't think. We've got Dakota vaccinated and she's never picked up KC despite the fact that I am constantly in contact with it at the shelter.

That being said, I'd probably play it safe and keep them fairly separated anyway. Just until the new rescue had received a clean bill of health.


----------

